# Anybody here have a Piazzetta pellet stove



## rick31797 (Feb 8, 2014)

When i go into the local dealer that has alot of pellet stoves to choose from, i have had 3 different sales people steer me toward these stove made in Italy.

I  have to admit, they look nice, and you cannot hear them run, very quiet, but i dont think they have been out that long..here in North America.. here is there web site

http://www.piazzetta.com/


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 9, 2014)

There are a few owners on the forum ... piazzetta in the search box up top to find them!


----------



## PoopieBritches (Feb 9, 2014)

Pizza stove? I thought pizza was baked in an oven


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 9, 2014)

Your name should be "Smarty Pants"


----------



## Former Farmer (Feb 9, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Bioburner (Feb 9, 2014)

Look familiar? Ecoteck


----------



## PoopieBritches (Feb 9, 2014)

Lake Girl said:


> Your name should be "Smarty Pants"


Indeed, I couldn't help myself.
As far as the stove goes, I can't say as I have no experience with them.
They spec out nicely, and people that own the seem to be happy, maybe a bit aristocratic...


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 9, 2014)

Here's the manual in case you want to get an idea of cleaning and set-up:

http://www.piazzetta.com/files/7113/6846/1510/manual_monia_2013_e.pdf

The Ecoteck Ravelli stoves are their Italian cousins - similar but different.  I love my stove, it has great heat output and the ceramic sides make it a beautiful addition to the living room.


----------



## chken (Feb 9, 2014)

rick31797 said:


> When i go into the local dealer that has alot of pellet stoves to choose from, i have had 3 different sales people steer me toward these stove made in Italy.
> 
> I  have to admit, they look nice, and you cannot hear them run, very quiet, but i dont think they have been out that long..here in North America.. here is there web site
> 
> http://www.piazzetta.com/


I have a Piazzetta Sabrina. So, what's your question? How long they've been here? I dunno, but it seems like people started posting in 2012 about Piazzettas, so I'm guessing they've been here 2 seasons. I bought mine in November.

The Sabrina is the larger of the two models my dealer had available, 47k btu, and they also have a smaller Monia, 37k btu. They both have a majolica option, which strangely changes their name. Here in Maine, the Sabrina seemed the obvious choice as my dealer offered the Sabrina for only $300 more than the Monia. The Sabrina also has a 66lb hopper, while the Monia's is only 35lbs I believe. For me, 66lbs is perfect as my average winter day, I burn 1 and a half bags, so I have an easy daily routine.

Pros= works well, contemporary styling, no prob running off my whole house generator.
Cons= mfr has not been here long, glass fogs up quickly, ash pan is the size of a teacup.

What else… I've never seen anyone on this site in my short time here, ask for help with a part failing. If you notice most threads here are from people asking for help or advice, so that's a good sign! Daily clean takes 5 mins. Weekly clean takes 20 mins. Get yourself a nice Powersmith Ash vac, and you'll have no probs with the small ash pan as it takes 5 secs to suck it out.

Oh, the Piazzetta, like many of the euro models has a control board with a lot of settings that you can configure from pellet feed rates to combustion air.

Forgot to add, in the last week or so I've learned that a lot of the euro stoves like Piazzetta, Ecoteck, Astroflamm and Palazzetti use common parts, like control boards, combustion fans, so that if one needs a part, there's a little less risk knowing that there are more sources for parts than just one foreign mfr.


----------



## rick31797 (Feb 9, 2014)

A great review, a dealer near me is going to have a sale on the Sabrina model on for 2699.00 reg 2999.00, so i was wondering how users were liking this model...Sound like a nice stove , i like the programmable feature...


----------



## hyfire (Feb 9, 2014)

Some of those stoves can also serve as a small dual purpose boiler, which is kind of neat.


----------



## Lake Girl (Feb 9, 2014)

Don't think they have the boiler models in North America yet....


----------



## HotTamale (Mar 17, 2016)

Anyone know of a quicker way to obtain parts (burn pot..2nd one in 2 years) for the Monia stove? It takes approximately 2 months for my dealer to get one. - Thanks


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 18, 2016)

Find a different dealer?  Let the parent company know that parts are a problem?


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 18, 2016)

Have a local welding shop replace the portion that's failing


----------



## HotTamale (Mar 26, 2016)

I ordered from Northeastern Supplies in NH. A little more money but I received it in 2 days!

Also, just discovered start-up smoke leaking in my living room and coming from the pipe somewhere. Thinking the gaskets broke or not enough vacuum for some reason.


----------



## Bioburner (Mar 26, 2016)

I would lay money on the issue being a leak in the pipe. Self bonding tape on every joint is usually worth the effort instead of trying to goop up with silicone caulk


----------



## bogieb (Mar 26, 2016)

I think @CleanFire fire has one - he's been wicked busy so not on the forum as much as he would like. Maybe you could PM him so he sees this.


----------



## rich2500 (Mar 26, 2016)

Bogie, cleanfire has a ecoteck


----------



## bogieb (Mar 26, 2016)

rich2500 said:


> Bogie, cleanfire has a ecoteck


Sorry - if it ain't a Harman or a Hastings, I just get the rest mixed up


----------



## rich2500 (Mar 27, 2016)

I only remember because he was giving me some pointers when I got my Ravelli


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 27, 2016)

Bioburner said:


> Self bonding tape


I totally agree ... even if not needed, it adds that extra degree of certainty that all is sealed up as it should be!


----------



## HotTamale (Mar 29, 2016)

Luckily, ash build up in the end cap was the culprit! I think not using it for a week or so allows for the ash to thin out and drop to the bottom.


----------



## HotTamale (Apr 4, 2016)

Smoke leak came back.. Is this tape safe for sealing the pipe?
http://www.xtremetape.com


----------



## rich2500 (Apr 5, 2016)

yes that tape is fine


----------



## bogieb (Apr 5, 2016)

I have some of that stuff on my P-43's pipes


----------



## HotTamale (Apr 5, 2016)

I heard it's a groan to remove, just like the foil tape.


----------



## rich2500 (Apr 5, 2016)

Nope I just cut it and peel it right off


----------



## bogieb (Apr 6, 2016)

I have some of that stuff on my P-43's pipes


HotTamale said:


> I heard it's a groan to remove, just like the foil tape.



Very easy like Rich2500 said. If you try to unwind it and save it, then you may have issues.


----------



## womaus (Apr 7, 2016)

bogieb said:


> If you try to unwind it and save it, then you may have issues.



My first attempt at removing and reusing the self sealing tape was my last...it's nice it's inexpensive enough to use a fresh strip each time. Probably a lot safer too.


----------



## CleanFire (Apr 14, 2016)

+1 on re-using Silicone tape vs. new - I've never had any good luck trying to re-use it here.



HotTamale said:


> I ordered from Northeastern Supplies in NH. A little more money but I received it in 2 days!



Glad to read you were able to source parts quickly, that's good info, Thanks for posting that up.

(Thread Drift..)
--
For Ecoteck/Ravelli owners, Earth Sense Energy Systems Inc. out of WI USA helped me out sourcing a replacement Burn Pot, Flame Trap, and Flame Trap bracket recently: nice folks and great service.  www.pellethead.com  ( Another option for the Ecoteck/Ravelli folks here. )

Kind Regards,
Rob


----------

